# Country Creek Pheasant Outing - #2



## Jcox7 (May 17, 2004)

If their is still room in the second outing I would love to be a participant I have a brit but she is still a lot to green for something like this but watching others dogs could help me with her alot.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> Steve
> Freepop is a member and always will be  I was going to ask you if he would like to go along Sarah kinda didnt like the idea to much so I will have to suck up LMAO
> 
> Scott


As Larry the cable guy says and I quote "GIT-R-DONE"! :lol:


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Pencil me in fellas. Of course all fiscal decisions must be approved by the chairman, but labor forces do get fair negotiation powers. :lol:


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello Fellas,

Hey if it is ok, I would like to bring Jay the gentleman I brought to the Bear Creek outing. He is the 3rd member of Team Abby, and with out his help could not have trained my dog. If it is not possible no biggie just wanted to get the numbers in early.

so the official count for me would be 2 guns 1 dog if can't do could I just work the dog and a camera and let him shhot my birds?


Team Abby = dogn4birdz(Jeff), Jay, and Of course Abby (pointer).

Thank you Jeff


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Breakfast at Clare Pondo @11AM

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Freepop(?)
6. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
7. Jcox7
8. Bmac-?
9. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
10 Dogn4birdz Guest
11.Duece22-Flusher 
12.VHD-Pointers
13.Dann09-Pointer
14.MCanes1-Another Wiem named Skylar 
15.HarleyP- Pointer


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I wasn't much interested until I read the breakfast buffet at Pondo. Definitely don't pencil me in yet, since my drive would be from Sault Ste. Marie. I'll have to talk to my bank account and see if its in the cards.

Timber- does WhiteDog like to hunt pheasants? 

-Scott


----------



## smets24 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to join up as well, will be heading up with Omega58. . . I will be bringin my lab.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Breakfast at Clare Pondo @11AM

$60 Payment due to Randy before the outing

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Freepop(?)
6. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
7. Jcox7
8. Bmac-?
9. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
10 Dogn4birdz Guest
11.Duece22-Flusher 
12.VHD-Pointers
13.Dann09-Pointer
14.MCanes1-Another Wiem named Skylar 
15.HarleyP- Pointer
16.Smets24-Flusher
17.
18.
19.
20.


Hurry up Whit1, you missed the first one, spots are going fast


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks like we might have a waiting list or a morning and afternoon group or Jan 29 and Feb 5 group.

I am guessing that everyone here wants to do the afternoon hunt? If we wind up with only twenty, then we are good, but that is going to have to be the cutoff for the hunt. 

Once we are over 20, We will start a new list (MORNING/AFTERNOON or we could go JANUARY 29TH/FEBRUARY 5TH?) Some may want to do both hunts? I will throw some more questions Ray's way at Country Creek if we get to that point. We will figure something out. . .if you want to sign up, don't hesitate, THE MORE THE BETTER, should be a lot of fun. . .if we have a morning group and you are worried about eating, don't worry, plenty of places to eat and talk with fellow members.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FieldWalker said:


> Timber- does WhiteDog like to hunt pheasants?
> 
> -Scott



Yes he does thats the time of year he is gueding Cat HUnts so his weekends may be full but I will try and get ahold of him and you can to one of us may get him before then

Scott


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sign me up..........I'll try to stay healthy!!!!!!!!!

I'll second Danno's request for a later start and a pre-hunt breakfast get-together sounds great. Breakfast? Buffet?.........YUP!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Guys let me know if this is a problem...I can go on the 29th. However we always have a HUGE Superbowl party and therefore I need to get everything ready the following Saturday. If I have to commit to the back up day then I am going to have to withdraw, unless someone else can only go on the 5th.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Another update. . . . I guess everyone is already looking for a way to get out of the house in the winter. :lol: 

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Freepop(?)
6. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
7. Jcox7
8. Bmac-pointer(s)
9. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
10 Dogn4birdz Guest
11.Duece22-Flusher 
12.VHD-Pointers
13.Dann09-Pointer
14.MCanes1-Another Weim named Skylar 
15.HarleyP- Pointer
16.Smets24-Flusher
17.Whit1
18.Extrema3.5 - pointer (he's in the process of signing up to the site)  
19. ?
20. ?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

He can only call himself Extrema 3.5 because he fell on his other gun :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

EMA's on POINT - RUN FOREST RUN!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> He can only call himself Extrema 3.5 because he fell on his other gun :lol: :lol:


He'll have to laugh when he see that. . I did. :lol: But, now he has another shotgun, remind him to thank Ruger.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

omega58 said:


> He'll have to laugh when he see that. . I did. :lol: But, now he has another shotgun, remind him to thank Ruger.


I think it went....YELP! SPLAT! STEP STEP, BOOM! :SHOCKED: Talk about shooting with an open choke, his pattern was probably 10 feet wide!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a "herd" of weims (5) and a lab that is the most patient/tolerant animal on the face of the earth, (unless you are a cat :yikes: ). I'll probably bring the lab and a weim or 2, maybe a father/son duo.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Randy, I have a buddy at work here, that wants to go. He views this website, but hasn't joined yet. His name is Rich also.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Another update. . . . I guess everyone is already looking for a way to get out of the house in the winter. 

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Freepop(?)
6. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
7. Jcox7
8. Bmac-pointer(s)
9. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
10 Dogn4birdz Guest
11.Duece22-Flusher 
12.VHD-Pointers
13.Dann09-Pointer
14.MCanes1-Another Weim named Skylar 
15.HarleyP- Pointer
16.Smets24-Flusher
17.Whit1
18.Extrema3.5 - pointer (he's in the process of signing up to the site) 
19. mcanes1 guest - another Rich
20. ?

Like I said, once we get over twenty, we will figure something out. This group will be the afternoon hunt as of right now. If you want to meet in Clare for the breakfast buffet, we will meet there around 11, or if you are really hungry, you can get there earlier. :lol: The hunt will be from 1 to 5. The morning hunts are from 8-12. . .I will need the money by January 20th to secure your spot.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

So the morning hunt must be early. That's okay. Where and at what time did the guys meet for a pre-hunt breakfast last Saturday? Is that a game day plan for this hunt?

You'll need the money by January 20th. Give me an address and the check will be in the mail. Who do I make the check out to?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> So the morning hunt must be early. That's okay. Where and at what time did the guys meet for a pre-hunt breakfast last Saturday? Is that a game day plan for this hunt?
> 
> You'll need the money by January 20th. Give me an address and the check will be in the mail. Who do I make the check out to?


We hunted the 8-noon hunt and met for lunch afterwards. We're doing the noon to 5 hunt on saturday and eating breakfast at 11am at the ponderosa in Clare.

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
6. Jcox7
7. Bmac-pointer(s)
8. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
9. Dogn4birdz Guest
10.Duece22-Flusher 
11.VHD-Pointers
12.Dann09-Pointer
13.MCanes1-Another Weim named Skylar 
14.HarleyP- Pointer
15.Smets24-Flusher
16.Whit1
17.Extrema3.5 - pointer (he's in the process of signing up to the site) 
18. mcanes1 guest - another Rich
19.
20.

Deleted Freepop


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

he called to say "Thanks" but his current work schedule prevents him from getting out on Saturdays.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Make your check out to Randy Carmoney.

Send your check for $60 to:

Randy Carmoney
1189 Blythe Ellen Ct.
Grand Rapids, MI 49544



Include your login name and I will update paid/unpaid status as we get closer.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm fairly new to the site and would like to go. If noone objects, I'd like to fill the 20th spot. I don't have a dog, but I have a place in St. Helen, so if anyone wants to stay the night there before, let me know. It sounds like most of you guys know each other and have all done this before, so I don't want to step on anyone's toes. Please PM me with the details so I can get you a check.

Thanks John.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

John, you're not stepping on any toes, lotta guys that don't know each other.

11 AM breakfast at Pondo in Clare

1 Spot Open


1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
6. Jcox7
7. Bmac-pointer(s)
8. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
9. Dogn4birdz Guest
10.Duece22-Flusher 
11.VHD-Pointers
12.Dann09-Pointer
13.MCanes1-Another Weim named Skylar 
14.HarleyP- Pointer
15.Smets24-Flusher
16.Whit1
17.Extrema3.5 - pointer (he's in the process of signing up to the site) 
18. mcanes1 guest - another Rich
19.Bowhuntingrules
20.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Randy it sounds like fun. I got your address from you previous post , so I'll be sending you a check. I'm in Fowlerville so if anyone wants to drive up together to my place on Friday night, let me know. I have a cabin that will sleep 5 comfortable. I think it's about 45 min to Clare, Let me know.

Thanks John.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy or Steve. Is it possible to sign FIJI up for the last spot? I can't get ahold of him but he may want to go. I let you know as soon as I hear from him. Thanks


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

bowhuntingrules said:


> Randy or Steve. Is it possible to sign FIJI up for the last spot? I can't get ahold of him but he may want to go. I let you know as soon as I hear from him. Thanks


Looks like we are TEMP. full for the afternoon hunt on the 29th of January, we'll see who drops out or has additional interest.

11 AM breakfast at Pondo in Clare

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. Timbergsp -Pointer(s)
6. Jcox7
7. Bmac-pointer(s)
8. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
9. Dogn4birdz Guest
10.Duece22-Flusher 
11.VHD-Pointers
12.Dann09-Pointer
13.MCanes1-Another Weim named Skylar 
14.HarleyP- Pointer
15.Smets24-Flusher
16.Whit1
17.Extrema3.5 - pointer (he's in the process of signing up to the site) 
18. mcanes1 guest - another Rich
19.Bowhuntingrules
20.Fiji


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for thinking of me.
 

Check is on its way to you.

Mike


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

FIJI said:


> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> 
> Check is on its way to you.
> ...


No problem Mike, I'm glad your in. Maybe we could hook and go together. We could stay at my place on in St. Helen Friday night or leave early Sat. from my house. I'm in Fowlerville so we could shoot 127 thru Lansing. I think Clare is about 11/2 hrs from my house. Let me know buddy.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

If you get a cancellation, keep me in mind weather permitting which can be iffy around those parts & that time period.

Wally


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Looks like we are TEMP. full for the afternoon hunt on the 29th of January, we'll see who drops out or has additional interest.
> 
> 11 AM breakfast at Pondo in Clare
> 
> ...


Alternate list or morning list
21. Drwink
22. 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
and so on to 40.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay, I have a few questions. 

I'm pretty sure I understand the concept of 20 hunters. 5 guys in 4 fields. That's easy. 

But what I'm wondering is how it works with the 5 guys? Do you put down 5 dogs at a time or do you rotate them? At what point do you rotate dogs? After 5 finds / points / bagged?

I've never hunted my dog with more than one other dog at a time. Will that be a problem? I'd perfer to only have him on the ground with one other dog, 2 might be okay, but I have no idea. 

Also, as far as birds, I'd just as soon NOT shoot the birds my dog points (assuming he will point at least one) but would rather handle the dog and let someone else shoot. I'll be more than happy to shoot birds over your guys dogs. 

How big are the fields? My horse can eat up ground pretty quickly.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

HarleyP said:


> Okay, I have a few questions.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I understand the concept of 20 hunters. 5 guys in 4 fields. That's easy.
> 
> ...



Normaly they hunt flushers with flushers pointers with pointers and theres enough guys with out dogs that you somtimes only get 2 or 3 dogs in a group also I do not have to bring my dog but can if needed

Horse Hmmm is that a term for a BIG running bird dog or what


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Harley,

It will probably work where we have anywhere from 2 to 4 dogs per field. . .those numbers will be fine with the fields and birds. . you'll have some runners. . plus, it's cool to see 4 dogs on point.  

Also, we have a person already paid:

Fiji is last person in and #1 paid. . .this guy is quick!!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Omega.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Garden Bay said:


> Thanks for the reminder Omega.


No hurry on the payment. . just by the 20th of January. . I am guessing a lot of people will send it after the New Year.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

:lol: 

remember that when you see what a lousy wingshot I am !! LOL


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

FIJI said:


> :lol:
> 
> remember that when you see what a lousy wingshot I am !! LOL


FIJI cant be no worse then me I am


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

We could always do a morning and afternoon hunt. . .I am guessing that everyone signed up will not be able to make it, that's why checks are not due until the 20th. . . I will take the camera in the field and still pay. . I had fun with the camera. We'll worry about numbers as they come in. . .if we wind up with 20, one hunt, 30 - we split up. . .24-25, rotate guns??? or something. . . . I know some fields can hold 6, maybe others can't? If we have 5 per field, I think we are fine.

I am getting a lot of pm's about the hunt or interest in the thread. . .if it continues, we will for sure have to set up a morning and afternoon hunt. . .I'll do both if I have to. :lol:


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

I need to back out. Sorry for any inconvience.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

omega58 said:


> I am going to confirm this with Ray at Country Creek, but I think we will be able to have 6 guys per field for the late season hunts. . . they are having specials for 6 person hunts, so I think we can do it with all phez as well. . .that would be 30 pheasant per field if we get 24 people paid.
> 
> Checks are due by the 20th of January for $60 to Randy Carmoney:
> 
> ...



Have a couple guys that needed to pull out.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am going to confirm this with Ray at Country Creek, but I think we will be able to have 6 guys per field for the late season hunts. . . they are having specials for 6 person hunts, so I think we can do it with all phez as well. . .that would be 30 pheasant per field if we get 24 people paid.

Checks are due by the 20th of January for $60 to Randy Carmoney:

Randy Carmoney
1189 Blythe Ellen Ct.
Grand Rapids, MI 49544

11 AM breakfast buffet at Pondo in Clare, hunt is from 1 to 5.

1. Omega58-Pointer 
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer 
4. GardenBay 
5. DrWink
6. Jcox7
7. Bmac-pointer(s)
8. Dogn4birdz-Pointer
9. Dogn4birdz Guest
10.Duece22-Flusher 
11.VHD-Pointers
12.Dann09-Pointer
13.Polarbear - pointer
14.Frantz
15.Smets24-Flusher
16.Whit1
17.Extrema3.5 - pointer 
18. Boscoboo
19.Bowhuntingrules [paid]
20.Fiji [paid]

A few changes to the list. . .No other weim named Skylar showing up. :sad: 
BMAC - you better be coming to this so I have more weims around. :lol: 

Also, if more guys start wondering what to do on a weekend with NO FOOTBALL. . go ahead and sign up, we can figure something out. . . . morning hunt, whatever??? We can also have guys come along without a gun, walkers are not charged. . .nothing better than bringing a youngster for a good walk with the dogs.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Is there a possibility of a morning hunt all could try to meet for brunch like planned and then the other group go to the afternoon hunt? Just a thought. I wil lget the check out this week and thanks for the invite and OK.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

omega58 said:


> BMAC - you better be coming to this so I have more weims around. :lol:
> QUOTE]
> 
> How many you want? I only have 5! :lol: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey guys, as much as I don't want to.....I'm gonna have to cancel.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bmac said:


> omega58 said:
> 
> 
> > BMAC - you better be coming to this so I have more weims around. :lol:
> ...


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

omega58 said:


> I am going to confirm this with Ray at Country Creek, but I think we will be able to have 6 guys per field for the late season hunts. . . they are having specials for 6 person hunts, so I think we can do it with all phez as well. . .that would be 30 pheasant per field if we get 24 people paid.
> 
> Checks are due by the 20th of January for $60 to Randy Carmoney:
> 
> ...



I just had to update the paid status. . . make sure you get me the money by the 20th. . .


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Check out a post above....I had to cancel....as much as I didn't want to.:sad:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Garden Bay said:


> Check out a post above....I had to cancel....as much as I didn't want to.:sad:


Thanks for reminding me. . I put my dad in your slot.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry but i have to pull out to many guys for the size of the fields. I will keep my eye on the post though and see if something generates for a morning hunt as well. I hope you guys do well, getting some good dog work in and some good shooting. Enjoy!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Hey guys, sorry but i have to pull out to many guys for the size of the fields. I will keep my eye on the post though and see if something generates for a morning hunt as well. I hope you guys do well, getting some good dog work in and some good shooting. Enjoy!


I wouldn't worry too much about the number of guys right now. . I am guessing a few guys won't be able to make it and are waiting for the deadline to get closer. . . btw - I would like the money by the 20th. . which is next Thursday, so I can give Ray a number. . I am sure we can add after that, but I would like to know a week ahead of time the number as close as possible and so would he.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree Randy, i think our list will shrink to 15 or so when it's all said and done. I'll send you the money this weekend, maybe we'll stop by and see the kid. Do you have Monday off?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I agree Randy, i think our list will shrink to 15 or so when it's all said and done. I'll send you the money this weekend, maybe we'll stop by and see the kid. Do you have Monday off?


Nope, only GR does. . .Dr. King believed in getting an education, not sitting around and doing nothing. . I'll be freezing my butt off downtown at the MLK march/celebration. . . the forecast looks nice. :yikes:

I also have a class this weekend at GVSU. . . gotta get that Master's finished.  GV doesn't have enough of my money yet. :rant:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

omega58 said:


> Nope, only GR does. . .Dr. King believed in getting an education, not sitting around and doing nothing. . I'll be freezing my butt off downtown at the MLK march/celebration. . . the forecast looks nice. :yikes:
> 
> I also have a class this weekend at GVSU. . . gotta get that Master's finished.  GV doesn't have enough of my money yet. :rant:



I have it off :lol: and I work in a township that is 99.99% white. GVSU informed me that my contribution was _*DUE*_ in June. Oh well, I'll get ya the dough this weekend sometime, I'll call ya.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> Hey guys, sorry but i have to pull out to many guys for the size of the fields. I will keep my eye on the post though and see if something generates for a morning hunt as well. I hope you guys do well, getting some good dog work in and some good shooting. Enjoy!


I am out also. Too much going on with Work and the new house - plus a few car repairs and preparing for a new puppy! 

Fritz


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> I am out also. Too much going on with Work and the new house - plus a few car repairs and preparing for a new puppy!
> 
> Fritz



When is the new pup coming? The second is always supposed to be easier, right?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Pup is due Jan 15-17 somewhere in there! They coupled three times one each day of 11/15-11/17 so 7-8 weeks after that puts the middle of March for the little girl to come hom. I started my quail pen last night and purchased a whistle and supplies from Lion Country for the quail and such. This whislte has a totaly different tone than the one I use on Hilde so I am hoping she will ignore it and the pup will ignore hers! The only thing I am not looking forward to is the house training - Girls generaly take to it faster! But This will make the pup around 9 months old when the season starts - which I think is a great age, not to young for just fun, but still young enough to absorb and be productive.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Randy,

Count me back in! Work plans will have me in Mt. Pleasant from the 24-28th so I guess I am in for the morning of the 29th.... Thanks Fritz


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Getting close, anyone else?

11 AM breakfast buffet at Pondo in Clare, hunt is from 1 to 5.

1. Omega58-Pointer [paid]
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer [paid]
4. Omega58s dad [paid]
5. DrWink [paid]
6. Jcox7
7. Fiji [paid]
8. Whit1 [paid]
9. Smets24-Flusher [paid]
10.Bowhuntingrules [paid]
11.VHD-Pointers [paid]
12.Boscoboo
13. Deuce22


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

As I said before I am really sorry i have to miss this outing but please let me know if you have another more towards spring. I f any of you are in terested in doing a preserve hunt in indiana let me know as I will have more free time and could get a reasonable rate on birds in march


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

11AM at the Ponderosa in Clare.....that's right across from or next to the Big Boy just of US10/27 right!

By the way, I do not have a dog.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Randy,


I am in, got approval from my boss, got coverage for my staff, and Kari has plans so I am in.... Just need an invite from Kush to stay at the Benmark Friday night:lol: ?

I will bring cash and see you at Pondo in Clare at 11:00am! 

Later Fritz


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Fritz - If you need a place to stay, you are more than welcome at my folks place in Harrison (just north of Clare). I will be up Thursday night as I have business in Cadillac on Friday. If Kush falls through, let me know.

On a side note, I am really looking forward to getting out this weekend. The boys are bouncing off the wall and the wife can't wait for us to get out of the house. I keep telling here that I need to do this every weekend, but she keeps refering to this long list of things I have to do. :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

If anyone is interested, I am going to be staying at our hunting cabin on Saturday night. There is room if anyone is interested. . .we could play cards, drink a few pops, whatever. It is about 10 minutes from Country Creek, about 4 miles off US 10. I am actually going to hunt at CC on Sunday morning as well, I think they have one field left that morning if you would like to hunt that day as well. . .I just figured if I am up there, might as well hunt two days.  

Fritz, I'll put you in and pay for you up front.

Whit1,

Yes, you are correct, Pondo is right next to Big Boy. . .you can't miss McD's, BurgerKing, etc. Second Clare exit if coming from East or South, first exit if coming from North and West.

We are all set for Saturday afternoon with Country Creek. . . I need to give them a number on Friday and will pay up front then as well. Right now, 10 paid with Steelheadfred. . .Deuce22, are you still planning on coming?

Jcox7?
Boscoboo?

I think I sent PMs out, but haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

hey guys,

Without reading through all 10 pages of text, are you still planning this for the 29th? With a backup plan for the 5th? Or are you looking at Sunday?

I am very interested in participating and a friend might like to as well, but I don't know if Saturday will work as I have a big project going on at work.

Thanks for the info,

Roger


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Randy,


Thanks for covering me, my brother is going as far as I know.

I am still waiting for the invite from Kush for Friday night , are you going to yoru place friday night? 

I will bring you some cash or I can pay CC...

What is the snow depth there? Thanks Fritz


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Randy,
> 
> 
> Thanks for covering me, my brother is going as far as I know.
> ...


I don't think that Lisa and Bobby are going to be at the Benmark, so you should be OK, anyway he has plenty of room. I'll get you Dave's number today so you can call Dave and make sure it's OK, which I'm sure it is  I'm sure he has enough "Jack" for ya. :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bass-Hole said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Without reading through all 10 pages of text, are you still planning this for the 29th? With a backup plan for the 5th? Or are you looking at Sunday?
> 
> ...


Roger,

We need to know by Friday if you want to join or not. . . I am going to pay for everyone that has paid so far and for those that want to join late, you must call country creek to tell them you are joining our party. The hunt is January 29th with the backup Feb 5. . .it looks like this Saturday that the weather will hold up, so I am guessing we are a go. . .it's not too far from RC. . be great if you could make it. 

We are meeting at the Clare Pondo for brunch at 11. . .I might get there earlier to get a head start. :lol: The hunt is from 1 to 5.

Here is the CC website: Give them a call.
www.countrycreekoutfitters.com


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> Randy,
> 
> 
> Thanks for covering me, my brother is going as far as I know.
> ...


Fritz,

If you want to just call CC and tell them you are paying for two people to join our group, you can do that, whatever works, let me know so I get numbers correct. 

I won't be at my place until Saturday.

The cover is holding up well, Ray said that they had hunters last weekend that not only liked it, but booked again. . . .only bad thing now is that they are almost out of birds until next fall. . .looks like if we want to plan a Spring hunt, it will have to be somewhere else if they can't get more birds.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Reports on snow depth, saw Fritz ask but didn't see a reply.
Just wondering if we should put the dogs on snowshoes :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

drwink said:


> Reports on snow depth, saw Fritz ask but didn't see a reply.
> Just wondering if we should put the dogs on snowshoes :lol:


It sounds like we are good to go. . .unless we change our hunt to somewhere in Massachusetts. :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

What are we getting bird wise Randy? Phez, chuckars, and quail? I forgot what his late season special was that I got in the mail.

I hear ya Jeff, Ruger and I have been bouncing off the wall here in the concrete jungle of GR.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> What are we getting bird wise Randy? Phez, chuckars, and quail? I forgot what his late season special was that I got in the mail.
> 
> I hear ya Jeff, Ruger and I have been bouncing off the wall here in the concrete jungle of GR.



We are doing all pheasants, 5 birds per guy. 

Fritz,

Is Deuce22 your brother? Just checking to make sure or not?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Randy,
Yes Deuce22 is my brother. I spoke with him today and he will be there. If he is not I will pay for his birds along with mine. SO count him in!

All Phez works for me!


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

This should get you by for the next couple of days. Notice he's hunting with a red dog.

Pheasant Hunter


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Randy, my brother said that you were unsure whether i was in or not so just to clarify i am in and i will be at pondo at eleven. I will have cash for you or CC when i get there. I look forward to meeting everyone and there dogs it should be a good time. Thanks
RIC


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steelheadfred and Deuce22. . .I'll tell Country Creek that you two are going to pay on Saturday so we get your numbers included, I am going to update the list with just those that have paid and these two, I guess Boscoboo and Jcox7 pulled out?. . .anyone else that hasn't paid, it is up to you to get ahold of Country Creek if you are still interested. . .Friday afternoon is the cut off time for last minute joiners. . .


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

11 AM breakfast buffet at Pondo in Clare, hunt is from 1 to 5.

1. Omega58-Pointer [paid]
2. Steelheadfred-Flusher 
3. GVSUKUSH-Pointer [paid]
4. Omega58s dad [paid]
5. DrWink [paid]
6. Deuce22
7. Fiji [paid]
8. Whit1 [paid]
9. Smets24-Flusher [paid]
10.Bowhuntingrules [paid]
11.VHD-Pointers [paid]
12. MoneyMan11 - along for the walk and shooting for me when I am taking pictures. . .just hopefully not shooting at me. :yikes:


----------

